# Beretta Neos



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Does anyone have any experience with the Neos? Paco on gunblast wrote a fairly favorable review of it a while back but I want to see what people with hands on experience think.


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

I dont own one, but have shot my hunting buddy's a few times. Things that I liked about it were the accuracy and it seemed to point well. I did not care at all for the styling of it, might be OK but I am not a Star Trek watcher. The trigger on the one that stunk. I don't know if they are readily adjustable or not. It may nake a fun plinking gun, but I much prefer the browning or S&W trget pistols.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

I took a look at one for like five minutes once. Checked the trigger and disassembled it. For the money, I'd rather get a base Ruger MkII or III for less money. One of those will make a solid plinker with plenty of aftermarket support in case you get bored later. Even the S&W 22A--and I HATE the 22A--is a little better. It's not anywhere near the S&W Model 41, both in terms of performance and price (the 41 is a very expensive, but very, very good rimfire pistol).

The only thing I did like about the Neos was the in-the-box carbine conversion. And really...that's more of a novelty in my eyes.

Let's see...plinker, but with a crappy trigger. Kind of like a Walther P-22.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm really not big on the styling either. I am glad you guys spoke up, I'm knocking it off my list now. I prefer the look of the ruger too, has a luger type style to it. The only reason I thought the neos would be better was because it is cheaper, and evidently it doesn't even have that.

Thanks, Tiger


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Yeah, the Neos is kinda pricey for what it delivers. Around here, a very basic MkIII or MkII, either a flat base model or a "target" version, runs in the region of $275. The Neos is a $300+ gun, depending on where you shop and whether it's a special order or not. Incidentally, pistols like the Rugers (MkII, MkIII, and 22/45), Browning Buckmark, and Smith & Wesson Model 41 are all slightly elevated because there are so many target shooters and bullseye fanatics around here. The Neos, Walther P22, and S&W 22A aren't, which I considered to be a sign of what everyone considered to be worthwhile.

What do you want it for? A basic Ruger will do just fine for plinking, and if you want a really good competition gun, it'll work out okay: Volquartsen makes a host of upgrades that will give you a really great gun when you're finished. Of course, if you want a competition pistol, it's actually more economical to go with the S&W Model 41, even with its $675 price tag. The base Ruger, to bring it up to the same level, would need the complete accurization package ($80), drop-in upper and barrel ($275), trigger ($50), grips ($45), in addition to the gun itself ($275).

Me, I have a MkIII KMK512 "Hunter" and a Model 41. The Hunter is about as good as you can get from the Ruger factory for $450 (sights are fast-acquisition, not target, you really need a red-dot for the thing). The Model 41 I stole for something like $500 or so used, and is a good bit better than the Hunter. But even still, I'm not good enough for it to make a difference.

*shrugs* For $275, Ruger will give you a gun that can change to keep up with whatever you need it to do. Can't do that with a Neos, and it's a little harder to do the same with a 22A. A Buckmark can do it, but most people just go with the Rugers. Not much of a difference between the II and III, people just like to whine about the safety features on the III, which have never been a problem for me. Complete disassembly is a pain. The American-style mag release (which means it's mounted on your thumb side, behind and above the trigger, like on most other guns) makes it hard for left-handed shooters, and it's kinda pointless. The European release down at the bottom of the butt, which is what the II had, makes a little more sense for bullseye shooters.

Beyond that, never tried a Buckmark, so I don't know. Poke around rimfirecentral.com, those guys are crazy enough to have some real preferences.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I would just use one for quiet and cheap handgun practice and for the occasional chipmunk. Being a lefty I think that if and when I get around to buying one the mark II is the one for me. Thanks again.


----------

